# diablo



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

isit worth the money or no? found one for less than 370$ :rofl:


----------



## DuramaxGTO (Jan 5, 2005)

it gets rid of that dang 1-4 shift, so I think that it is. I was looking at them last night, it barely adds any power though for the LS1, but it makes up for it as being a scan tool and such.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

If you are looking to do tuning, I'm hearing great things about HP Tuners. I'm going to be doing a little more research into this product in a few weeks.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Purdone - I hope you post your research!


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm happy with my HP Tuners, I just started playing with it today. Took away CAGS and set my speed limiter to 200mph. I have a manual, but there are a lot of neat mods you can do for the auto - all your shift points, torque management, etc.

If you already have a laptop (at least a 300mhz with 64+MB RAM) it's the way to go IF you want to customize it and play around versus pushing a few buttons. Had to pick up a serial to USB adapter for mine, most new laptops don't come with a 9pin anymore. No big deal - $12 mail order or $30 at CircuitCity.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

LS1 Edit is the standard with tuning programs... the only downside is that you need to go to a tuner with a dyno and spend 500$... but it is the best, GTOs have been dynoing 330RWHP stock with just a tune :cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Take a look at www.superchips.com before you buy anything.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Xman said:


> Purdone - I hope you post your research!


Of course I will. A friend of mine just bought the 04 GTO license for it. He has most of the years for LS1 F-Bodies as well.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Any Results to Report?


----------

